
Google Plus Open To All With New Cool Features - server102
http://prohackingtricks.blogspot.com/2011/09/google-plus-open-beta-with-9-new.html
======
kbd
Blogspam...

Original post here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3018126> (top link at
the moment).

I don't think this link contains anything that isn't in the Google
announcement:

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/09/google-92-93-94-95-96...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/09/google-92-93-94-95-96-97-98-99-100.html)

